# Kratky method, will it or won't.



## Weedsteve420 (May 26, 2017)

So I was just doing some reading and came across a article about growing hydroponic like but without pumps or nothing. Check it out, how do you think this will fair with marijuana? I am contemplating trying the kratky method. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DYa0Syea4P0

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra (May 26, 2017)

cannabis is a plant just like the carrots in the video, it will do as well as any other plant


----------



## grass hopper (May 26, 2017)

double wow!! that's just  too easy. someone say it ain't true. impressive utube. thanks!!


----------



## Weedsteve420 (May 27, 2017)

This is the general idea.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2017)

So, basically a DWC with no air?  All I can say is that every time I have an air pump or airstone fail, the water turns icky and I lose the plant. The roots need O2, otherwise they drown.  The nutrient solution goes anaerobic.  I'm not sure how these obstacles are overridden?  

And umbra, you probably have a way greener thumb than I do, but I find growing cannabis way way harder than growing carrots.


----------



## zem (May 27, 2017)

Well, you could probably make a plant survive in this method but your surely would see a huge difference if you simply add an airpump.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2017)

Would work for duck weed


----------



## Weedsteve420 (May 30, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> So, basically a DWC with no air?  All I can say is that every time I have an air pump or airstone fail, the water turns icky and I lose the plant. The roots need O2, otherwise they drown.  The nutrient solution goes anaerobic.  I'm not sure how these obstacles are overridden?
> 
> And umbra, you probably have a way greener thumb than I do, but I find growing cannabis way way harder than growing carrots.


Been doing abit of reading and i wondered the same. Check out this link. I believe this would work to keep it sanitary. http://modularhydro.com/ArticleLibrary/UsingHydrogenPeroxideInHydroponics.html

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2017)

That would work to get it sanatized, but most likely kill everything. If you were going to use it as a DO source.


----------



## Weedsteve420 (May 30, 2017)

My last grow I used straight 3 percent hydrogen peroxide straight from a bottle I got at Walmart, put it in a spray bottle sprayed onto the top soil until completely damp because I had a gnat issue. Cleared that problem after a few applications. No effect on plants.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2017)

H2O2 has many uses. It just will not add enough DO for your plants to thrive.

H2O2 will kill bad bacteria, but will also kill good bacteria after all the bad is gone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

stephenpump101 said:


> Been doing abit of reading and i wondered the same. Check out this link. I believe this would work to keep it sanitary. http://modularhydro.com/ArticleLibrary/UsingHydrogenPeroxideInHydroponics.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



This is talking about adding DO to aerated systems that the reservoir is too warm and not capable of holding enough DO to sustain happy plants.  I don't believe they are in any way saying that H2O2 s a substitute for added air or that you can go without adding air if you use H2O2.


----------

